# How to find out jobs in dubai



## korsapati (May 23, 2010)

Hii
i am very intrestre to come and do job in dubai
but i dont know how to approach and how to find out jobs in dubai
can u help me in this regard
what are the trusted sites for this


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dubizzle
Gulf News
Monstergulf
teleportmyjob

and register with some agencies


----------



## korsapati (May 23, 2010)

SBP said:


> Dubizzle
> Gulf News
> Monstergulf
> teleportmyjob
> ...


sorry i cant get u sir
can u explain me in detail
plss reply me


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

korsapati said:


> sorry i cant get u sir
> can u explain me in detail
> plss reply me


Some or all may be websites. Try a quick google search using the terms provided, or throw a www. in the front and a .com in the back of the words listed.


----------



## SarahM (May 26, 2010)

Try the Bayt website


----------

